# Windows Desktop und Icon Änderungen



## the incredible Leitman (1. November 2007)

Hallo liebe user ^^

Vorgeschichte: 
Ich habe von einem Bekannten einen PC geschenkt bekommen, auf dem Windows XP SP2 bereits fertig installiert ist, alles original.
Leider existiert die Original CD dazu nicht mehr und somit konnte ich kein Betriebssystem darauf installieren, also muss ich das momentane System instand halten.

Zu meinen Problem(en):

1).
Wenn ich die Systemsteuerung aufmache, habe ich dort *2 mal* den Punkt "automatische Updates" für Windows...
Meine Frage: Woher kann das kommen?  
Und wie bekomme ich das wieder weg

2),
In Windows Ordner existiert ja standartmäßig die Datei "boot.ini"
Die habe ich, *plus* eine "boot.ini(2)"

wurde scheinbar irgendwann einmal erstetzt oder so...
Meine Frage:
Laut msconfig wird die Datei boot.ini(2) beim Systemstart geladen,
kann ich also die normale boot.ini einfach gefahrlos löschen?
Wie kann ich die Datei dann ändern?
Und was könnte im schlimmsten Fall passieren, wenn die Datei nicht mehr gefunden wird?
Startet Windows dann überhaupt nicht mehr, oder wird lediglich einen neue boot.ini erstellt?
pls help

3).
Wenn ich auf den Desktop mit der rechten Maustaste klicke und dann Eigenschaften,
im folgenden Fenster den Reiter "Desktop" aufmache, dauert der Vorgang unheimlich lange... liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich dann in der Auswahl des Bildschirmhintergrunds an die 400 Bilder drinnen habe -.-
Wie bekomme ich die weg?
Wo sind die gespeichert?

4).
Wenn ich mit Sequoia View meine Festplatten ansehe, finde ich im Windows/Installer Ordner eine ".msp" Datei
Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert, scheint eine Microsoft Patch Datei zu sein...
Meine Frage:
Wird die für etwas benötigt, oder kann ich die gefahrlos löschen?

5).
Ich habe MSOffice und somit Word2003 installiert...
Leider sind die Symbole für alle .doc Files nicht die Standart Word Icons,
sondern die aus WordPad...
Meine Frage:
Wie kann ich die wo ändern?
Geht das überhaupt?
Hab bereits gefunden, mit welchem Programm die geöffnet werden sollen,
hier passt MS Word 2003, aber im Explorer sind wie gesagt die WordPad Icon 

Ich hoffe, 
hier kann mir irgendjemand helfen,
weiß nicht, wie ich die ganzen (imho) "Fehler" beheben kann....

Möchte nicht, dass mein PC dann nicht mehr booten kann, 
weil ich wie gesagt keine gültige Windows Kopie besitze -.-
Deshalb traue ich mich auch nicht, irgendetwas ohne Ahnung oder Ratschlag zu probieren :suspekt:

Vielen Dank bereits im Vorraus, 
mfg
the incredible Leitman


----------



## fluessig (2. November 2007)

Hi Leitman!

zu 3) Die Bilder sollten sich in ...\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder befinden. Entweder du kopierst die Bilder in einen anderen Ordner oder du löscht sie um sie wegzubekommen.

zu 5) Öffne einen beliebigen Ordner, oben im Menü wählst du Extras->Ordneroptionen. Im neuen Fenster den Reiter Dateiendungen wählen, dann doc markieren und auf Erweitert klicken. Hier kannst du das Symbol ändern, das richtige sollte irgendwo im MS Office Ordner zu finden sein.

zu 1, 2 und 4 habe ich leider noch keine Lösung/Antwort.

Gruß 
fluessig


----------



## the incredible Leitman (2. November 2007)

Ja Hallo erstmal...

und danke vorerst für die Antworten ^^

@3:
Ja, eigentlich sind das alles Bilder, die ich im Ordner "Eigene Bilder" habe...
Ich möchte die nicht alle löschen, bzw. umbenennen und verschieben.
Gibts da keinen Temopären Ordner, in dem die anzuzeigenden Bilder zwischengespeichert werden oder sowas in der Art?

@5:
Das hab ich auch schon mal gelesen...
Aber wenn ich die Ordneroptionen aufmache, dann auch den Reiter "Datentype" gehe, 
habe ich nur die Optionen "ändern", für das Programm, mit dem die Files geöffnet werden und "Wiederherstellen"... da gibts bei mir kein erweitert... oder zumindest seh ich keines 

-> Screenshot


----------



## fluessig (2. November 2007)

Oh, das ist gemein. So sollte das Fenster aussehen (siehe Screenshot).

Sicher, dass du das Service Pack 2 hast? Bei mir sieht der Dialog unter XP Home und Professional gleich aus.


----------



## ingop (2. November 2007)

Hallo Leitman ,

zu 1.) Schau mal in den ordner %windir%\system32 - dort  existiert mit 
         hoher  Wahrscheinlichkeit die Datei "wuaucpl.cpl" 2x .
         Einfach mal beide anklicken und schauen das das gleiche Fenster geöffnet wird.
         Dann einfach die überflüssige Datei löschen .

zu 2.)  Besorg dir ne diskette , formatiere die aus dem XP heraus
          kopiere boot.in , ntldr und ntdetect.com drauf
          im bios beachten das das Diskettenlaufwerk zuerst angesprochen wird
          Diskette einlegen - Rechner Booten - sollte das klappen
          kannst du problemlos die boot.ini(2) löschen .

zu 4.) Solltest du problemlos löschen können


zu 5.)starte eine shell über 
         Start -> Ausführen -> dort "cmd" reinschreiben  -> oK klicken
         auf der schell folgeneden Befehl  chkdsk C: /f (wen C:\ deine Systempartition ist)
         Rechner neu starten

cu

Ingo


----------



## fluessig (2. November 2007)

ingop hat gesagt.:


> zu 5.)starte eine shell über
> Start -> Ausführen -> dort "cmd" reinschreiben  -> oK klicken
> auf der schell folgeneden Befehl  chkdsk C: /f (wen C:\ deine Systempartition ist)
> Rechner neu starten


Bitte unbedingt posten, wenn das geklappt hat.


----------



## MiMi (2. November 2007)

Hab mal gegoogelt da stand dieses:



> Typing chkdsk c: /f (as in 4b above) will only fix errors that are encountered, while typing chkdsk c: /f /r (as in 4a above) will both fix errors and recover lost data. Running chkdsk with both the /f and /r options (as in 4a above) can often take a considerable amount of time—depending upon the size of your hard drive and the amount of data stored on it. For example, a 60GB hard drive with half the drive filled with data will take about an hour and fifteeen minutes when you use both the /f  and /r options. Be prepared to take a long lunch because waiting for chkdsk to finish is somewhat akin to watching paint dry.
> 
> While running chkdsk with only the /f option (as in 4b above) is faster, it will only fix errors, not recover any lost data. However, using only the /f option on a similar 60GB hard drive with half the drive filled with data will only take about twenty minutes.


quelle: http://www.deltatranslator.com/chkdsk.htm


----------



## the incredible Leitman (2. November 2007)

ok, vielen Dank erstmal an alle <3

Bin im Moment nicht zuhause,
werd das aber sobald als möglich checken

meld mich wieder
big thx

the incredible Leitman

EDIT:
@fluessig zu Punkt 3:
ja, eigentlich ganz Sicher Windows XP Profesional, SP2...

@ingop zu Punkt 1:
Ja, stimmt, ich hab die Datei 2 mal... Wenn ich die erste öffnen möchte, passiert gar nichts, bei der 2 bekommen ich eine unhandled Exception, die ich debuggen könnte XD
Hab diese einmal geklöscht!

Werd jetzt mein System mit Chdsk neu starten...

Wenn ich mich in nächster Zeit nicht melden sollte.... tja, dann hats wohl nicht geklappt >.<

EDIT 2:
ok, ich bin wieder da ^^

hab Checkdisk durchlaufen lassen, einmal nur mit /f und ein zweites mal mit /f /r... zur Sicherheit 
hat nichts gefunden, alles in Ordnung...

Die Datein im Eigenschaften Reiter Desktop sind immer noch da -.-

Bin eben drauf gekommen, ich habe im System32 Ordner ziemlich viele DLLs und andere Files doppelt :-o
Werd die einfach mal alle entfernen... mal sehen, was das bringt


----------



## the incredible Leitman (3. November 2007)

Habe soeben gesehen, dass mein Post gestern scheinbar nicht angenommen wurde -.-

Also nochmal (diesmal in Kurzform ^^):

Punkt 3 (die vielen Datein) sind immer noch offen -.-

Punkt 5 die Icons für MS Word sind immer noch die von Wordpad 

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## the incredible Leitman (3. November 2007)

Habe bisher noch keine Lösung für die angesprochenen Punkte 3 und 5 gefunden,
aber ich bin auf etwas neues drauf gekommen -.-

Wenn ich Windowstaste + L drücke, kommt man ja normalerweise in den Benutzer amelde screen...

Das funktioniert bei mir aber nicht -.-
Wenn ich die genannte Tastenkombination drücke, passiert gar nichts 

Woran kann das liegen?
pls help


----------



## Laudian (3. November 2007)

Shortcuts verstellt? Man kann ja in Windows die Standardshortcuts relativ einfach aendern, weiss nur grad nicht genau wo ... bin kein Windowsprofi.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (4. November 2007)

Laudian hat gesagt.:


> Shortcuts verstellt? Man kann ja in Windows die Standardshortcuts relativ einfach aendern, weiss nur grad nicht genau wo ... bin kein Windowsprofi.


DAS hilft mir weiter, danke -.- :ironic:

So weit bin ich auch schon... DASS es geht ist klar... irgendwie, nur WIE ist die Frage


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. November 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ist nur der Ruhezustand deaktiviert. Den kannst du (falls ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere) unter Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen

Wie gesagt: Ich glaube. War lange nicht unter Windows.

Dann zu den Icons:

Wenn du einen Doppelklick machst öffnen sich die Dateien mit Wordpad? Wenn ja solltest du einfach das Standardprogramm für den Dateityp ändern. Also Rechtsklick -> Öffnen mit -> gewünschtes Programm wählen und dort den Haken bei "immer mit diesem Programm ausführen" aktivieren.
Das geht auch in den oben angesprochenen Ordneroptionen.

Falls Word normal starten sollte gibt es folgende 2 Varianten:

Die erste war die einfachere... kurz gesagt einfach den Cache per Komandozeile neu einlesen. Da diese mir aber nicht mehr erinnerlich ist verweise ich höchst ungern auf TuneUp Utilities, das die gleiche Funktion bietet. Nur eben als "Pseude-Beschleuniger" mehr Probleme macht als löst.

2. Falls du eine CD von XP Pro zur Hand hast kannst du das hier versuchen 


```
sfc.exe /scannow
```

Damit werden alle Systemdateien überprüft und gegebenenfalls ersetzt.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (4. November 2007)

ahhh... an dem kanns liegen 

Hab den Ruhezustand deaktiviert, weil die Hybernate.sys Datei so groß war.
Werd das mal ausprobieren... meld mich wieder zu dem Thema ^^


@Icons:
Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden, die Datein werden eh mit MS Word geöffnet, nur das Icon ist das für Word pad (Screenshot).

Bezüglich deiner Lösungen:
Norton TUU hab ich auf dem Rechner installiert, bin eigentlich relativ zufrieden damit und habe bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt... vor allem die 1 Click Wartung und den Registry Cleaner finde ich ganz gut ^^
Wie meinst du nun, "den Cache per Kommandozeile neu einlesen" 
Tut mir leid, aber ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen?

Wie bereits erwähnt, XP Cd habe ich keine -.-
Sonst würde ich das Betriebssystem neu installieren und nicht mich mit diesen Problemen herumschlagen ^^

Die auch vielen Dank erstmal
mfG
the incredible Leitman

EDIT:
Sodala: @Ruhezustand: einstellbar über Systemsteuerung -> Energieoptionen im Reiter Ruhezustand 
Aber leider passiert wenn ich "WindowsTaste + L" drücke immer noch nichts -.-


----------



## Raubkopierer (4. November 2007)

Das einfachte wäre wirklich sich ne XP CD zu leihen und ne Neuinstallation zu machen. TuneUp Utilities gehört jetzt zu Norton? Kay.Im WinStyler müsstest du den Icon Cache zurücksetzen/reparieren etc. können.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (7. November 2007)

ok, Zwischenbericht ^^

TU Utilities -> doesn't work -.-

Ich hab mir aus der Firma das Microsoft Word
Icon from "C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{91130407-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}\wordicon.exe"
kopiert und daheim als Symbol eingefügt.

t ^^

Hab wieder MS Word Icons *freu*

Und ich bin drauf gekommen, ich habe in den Ordneroptionen für alle Symbole,
AUßER .doc die Option -> Erweitert  
Ja, war halt blöd, aber wie gesagt, jetzt ist es erledigt 


Dann wär das einzige Problem noch die vielen Datein im Eigenschaften Menü des Desktops -.-
Die bekomm ich einfach nicht weg 


Ahja... und bevor ich euch nochmals um Hilfe bitte, hab ich wieder etwas bemerkt *gg*
Ich habe 2 Ordner mit irsinnig langen unsinnigen Name, wie z.B.: "85f9b59aae04a60168a2ce6a824c"

Da drinnen sind Log Files vom (ich denke) MSXMLParser 6.0.

Wofür sind die? Bzw, warum kommen die?
Und kann ich die einfach so löschen?

Vielen Dank,
Ihr habt mir schon sehr geholfen

mfG
the incredible Leitman


----------

